# Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen



## Spreewaldräuber (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Hochseerolle für das leichte Pilken in der Ostsee und Norwegen.

Die Wurfgewichte gehen bis maximal 150 Gramm, allerdings möchte ich eine möglichst leichte Rolle. Ich hatte beim letzten Mal meine Shimano Stella 4000 SFE im Einsatz, weil sie mir von dem ein oder anderen für's leichte Pilken empfohlen wurde, allerdings fand ich sie im Bereich zwischen 100 - 150 Gramm doch ein wenig zu spielig, vor allem im Bereich des Rotors.

Vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch eine für diese Art der Angelei empfehlenswerte Rolle im Bereich bis 200 € (eventuell auch etwas drüber).

Ich dachte so an Penn Atlantis 5000, Shimano Biomaster 5000 CFB, Shimano Aernos 5000 oder so ähnlich.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus. #6

Gruß

Martin


----------



## djoerni (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Mit ner sfe zum pilken? aua 
ich fische ne 6000er Biomaster SW und bin zufrieden. Liegt zwar etwas überm Budget, aber eine Toprolle.


----------



## Spreewaldräuber (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Nee also wie gesagt es ging schon mit der 4000er, aber so richtig wohl war mir dabei nicht... deswegen... lieber ein bißchen robuster! 

6000er Biomaster SW? Wirklich nen schickes Röllchen, allerdings stört mich da der runde Kurbelknauf ein wenig... hatte das so ähnlich schonmal bei ner 8000er Sheros und das war leider nicht so mein Fall.

Ich hab allerdings gerade noch gesehen, es gibt auch noch die 6000er SW HG und die hat nen flachen Knauf... das wäre auf jeden Fall ne Option.

Danke #h


----------



## lausi97 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen*



Spreewaldräuber schrieb:


> Ich hab allerdings gerade noch gesehen, es gibt auch noch die 6000er SW HG und die hat nen flachen Knauf... das wäre auf jeden Fall ne Option.
> 
> Danke #h



Aber auf jeden..........,ist schon nen schigges Röllchen|supergri

#hlausi


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Häh? Die 4000er sfe ist doch perfekt dafür!?!? Was leichteres und besseres mit ähnlich power wirst du nicht finden. Oder du gehst eine Gewichtsklasse hoher.
Was darf die Rolle den wiegen?


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Persönlich fand ich die Rolle auch bei Gewichten um die 100-150 gr nicht zu schwach. Ist eben nur ein wenig "ungewöhnlich" mit so einer leichten Combo mit 150gr zu Fischen


----------



## Carptigers (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Ich fische mehrere Modelle der Atlantis Serie und kenne auch die Stella. 
Zum schweren Pilken kommt nur die 5000 Größe in Frage, für Gewichte bis max 125gr. fische ich die 4000. 
Muss ja auch zur leichten Rute passen.
Auf lange Sicht ist die 5000 allemal sinnvoller für deinen Zweck!
Von Daiwa fällt mir noch die Capricorn bzw. die Ocean J ein...


----------



## welsfaenger (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen*

er schrieb oben ja auch "für das leichte Pilken", weiter unten dann Gewichte von 100 - 150 gr. (???).
In der Ostsee, außer bei gaaanz extremen Wetterverhältnissen, kommt man aber mit max. 100/125 gr. hin, und da macht dann so eine Light-Combo mit ´ner Stella richtig Spaß.
Wenn es denn eine Rolle mit 400 gr. sein darf, nimm einfach eine Tica Taurus. 
Grüße


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> er schrieb oben ja auch "für das leichte Pilken", weiter unten dann Gewichte von 100 - 150 gr. (???).
> In der Ostsee, außer bei gaaanz extremen Wetterverhältnissen, kommt man aber mit max. 100/125 gr. hin, und da macht dann so eine Light-Combo mit ´ner Stella richtig Spaß.
> Wenn es denn eine Rolle mit 400 gr. sein darf, nimm einfach eine Tica Taurus.
> Grüße


 


|good:


----------



## Kotzi (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Quantum Cabo vielleicht auch noch anschauen.


----------



## Ruedi (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Also ich fische seit Jahren die Quantum Cabo ich habe die 
30,40 und die 60. Bin sehr zufrieden schau dir mal die 40 an
das müste für dich die richtige Rolle sein.|wavey:


----------



## marcus2803 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Abu garcia cardinal 806


----------



## welsfaenger (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vernünftige Rolle zum leichten Pilken für Ostsee und Norwegen*

Cabo habe ich auch, ist auch eine sehr gute Rolle, wurde aber klar die taurus nehmen. Definitiv, speziell bei der "kurbelpower" noch mal eine ganz andere klasse. Ansonsten ist die cabo auch Top.
Die Abu kenne ich auch, ist auch ganz nett und vor allem als sorön sx Super billig.


----------

